# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  'أعمال و أدعيه شهر صفر ولدفع نحوسة أخر أربعاء من هذا الشهر

## عذاب المشاعر

*أعمال و أدعية شهر صفر


اعلم انّ هذا الشّهر معروف بالنّحوسة ولا شيء أجدى لرَفع النّحوسة من الصّدقة والادعية والاستعاذات المأثورة ومن أراد أن يصان ممّا ينزل في هذا الشّهر من البلاء فليقل كلّ يوم عشر مرّات كما روى المحدّث الفيض وغيره : 

يا شَديدَ الْقُوى وَيا شَديدَ الْمِحالِ يا عَزيزُ يا عَزيزُ يا عَزيزُ ذَلَّتْ بِعَظَمَتِكَ جَميعُ خَلْقِكَ فَاكْفِنى شَرَّ خَلْقِكَ يا مُحْسِنُ يا مُجْمِلُ يا مُنْعِمُ يا مُفْضِلُ يا لا اِلـهَ اِلاّ اَنْتَ سُبْحانَكَ اِنّى كُنْتُ مِنَ الظّالِمينَ فَاسْتَجَبْناهُ لَهُ وَنَجَّيْناهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَكَذلِكَ نُنْجِى الْمُؤْمِنينَ وَصَلَّى اللهُ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ الطَّيِّبينَ الطّاهِرينَ . 

والسّيد قد روى دعاء يدعى به عند الاستهلال . 

اليوم الاوّل : فيه في السّنة السّابعة والثّلاثين ابتدئ القتال في واقعة صفّين وفيه على بعض الاقوال في السّنة الحادية والسّتين أدخل دمشق رأس سيّد الشّهداء (عليه السلام) فجعله بنو أميّة عيداً لهم وهو يوم يتجدّد فيه الاحزان : 

كانَتْ مَـاتِمُ بِالْعِراقِ تَعُدُّها اَمَوِيَّةُ بِالشّامِ مِن اَعْيادِها 

وفيه أيضاً على بعض الاقوال أو في الثّالث منه في السّنة الحادية والعشرين بعد المائة استشهد زيد بن عليّ بن الحسين (عليه السلام) . 

اليوم الثّالث : روى السّيد ابن طاوس عن كتب أصحابنا الاماميّة استحباب الصّلاة في هذا اليوم ركعتين يقرأ في الاُولى الحمد وسورة اِنّا فَتَحنا وفي الثّانية الحمد والتّوحيد ويصلّي بعد السّلام على محمّد وآله مائة مرّة ويقول مائة مرّة اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ آلَ اَبى سُفْيانَ ويستغفر مائة مرّة ثمّ يسئل حاجته . 

اليوم السّابع : استشهد فيه في سنة خمسين الامام الحسن المجتبى (عليه السلام) على قول الشّهيد والكفعمي وغيرهما وكانت الشّهادة في اليوم الثّامن والعشرين من الشّهر على قول الشّيخين وفيه في سنة 128 كانت ولادة الامام موسى بن جعفر (عليهما السلام) في أبواء وهو منزل بين مكّة والمدينة . 

اليوم العشرون : يوم الاربعين وعلى قول الشّيخين هو يوم ورود حرم الحسين (عليه السلام) المدينة عائداً من الشّام وهو يوم ورود جابر بن عبد الله الانصاري كربلاء لزيارة الحسين وهو اوّل من زاره (عليه السلام) ويستحبّ فيه زيارته (عليه السلام) وعن الامام العسكري (عليه السلام) قال : علامات المؤمن خمس : صلاة احدى وخمسين الفرائض والنّوافل اليوميّة ، وزيارة الاربعين ، والتّختّم في اليمين وتعفير الجبين والجهر ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 

وقد روى الشّيخ في التّهذيب والمصباح زيارة خاصّة لهذا اليوم عن الصّادق (عليه السلام) سنوردها في باب الزّيارات ان شاء الله . 

اليوم الثّامن والعشرون : من سنة احدى عشرة يوم وفاة خاتم النّبيّين صلوات الله عليه وآله وقد صادفت يوم الاثنين من ايّام الاسبوع باتّفاق الاراء وكان له عندئذ من العمر ثلاث وستّون سنة هبط عليه الوحي وله أربعون سنة ثمّ دعا النّاس الى التّوحيد في مكّة مدّة ثلاث عشرة سنة ثمّ هاجر الى المدينة وقد مضى من عمره الشّريف ثلاث وخمسون سنة وتوفي في السّنة العاشرة من الهجرة فبدأ أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) في تغسيله وتحنيطه وتكفينه ثمّ صلّى عليه ثمّ كان الاصحاب يأتون أفواجاً فيصلّون عليه فرادى من دون امام يأتمّون به وقد دفنه امير المؤمنين صلوات الله عليه في الحجرة الطّاهرة في الموضع الذي توفي فيه . 

عن أنس بن مالك قال : لمّا فرغنا من دفن النّبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) أتت اليّ فاطمة (عليها السلام) فقالت : كيف طاوعتكم أنفسكم على أن تهيلوا التّراب على وجه رسول الله ثمّ بكت وقالت : يا اَبَتاهُ اَجابَ رَبّاً دَعاهُ يا اَبَتاهُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ ما اَدْناهُ الخ ولنعم ما قيل : 


اى دون جهان زير زمين از چه خاك نه خاك نشين از چه 



وعلى رواية معتبرة انّها أخذت كفّاً من تراب القبر الطّاهر فوضعته على عينيه وقالت : 

ماذا عَلَى الْمُشْتَمِّ تُرْبَةَ اَحْمَد اَنْ لا يَشَمَّ الزَّمانِ غَوالِيا 

صُبَّتْ عَلىَّ مَصآئِبٌ لَوْ اَنَّها صُبَّتْ عَلَى الاَْيّامِ صِرْنَ لَيالِيا 

وروى الشّيخ يوسف الشّامي في كتاب الدّرّ النّظيم انّها قالت في رثاء أبيها : 

قُلْ لِلْمُغيَّبِ تَحْتَ اَثْوابِ الثَّرى اِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْمَعُ صَرْخَتى وَنِدائيا 

صُبَّتْ عَلىَّ مَصآئِبُ لَوْ اَنَّها صُبَّتْ عَلَى الاَْيّامِ صِرْنَ لَيالِيا 

قَدْ كُنْتُ ذاتَ حِمىً بِظِلِّ مُحَمَّد لا اَخْشَ مِنْ ضَيْم وَكانَ حِمالِيا 

فَالْيَوْمَ اَخْضَعُ لِذَّليلِ وَاَتَّقى ضَيْمى وَاَدْفَعُ ظالِمى بِرِدائيا 

فَاِذا بَكَتْ قُمْرِيَّةٌ فى لَيْلِها شَجَناً عَلى غُصْن بَكَيْتُ صَباحِيا 

فَلاََجْعَلَنَّ الْحُزْنَ بَعْدَكَ مُونِسى وَلاََجْعَلَنَّ الدَّمْعَ فيكَ وِشاحيا 


نقلاٌ من مفاتيح الجنان .. مفاتيح الجنان



--- 

أعمال أخر أربعاء من شهر صفر 

1- روي انه في كل سنة تنزل 320 الف بليلة كلها في يوم الاربعاء اخر شهر صفر ولدفع نحوسة هذا اليوم تقوم بالاعمال التاليه :
اولا : 1: الصدقه والاحسان حيث يستحب وضع قطع نقديه تحت رأس كل فرد ليلة الاربعاء .

2:الاستعاذه بالادعيه وقرائتهاوهي هذه الادعيه: 
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد ؛؛ الهم اصرف عنا شر هذا اليومواعصمنا من شؤومته ؛واجعله الهم علينا بركه ؛واجنبنا عما نخافه من نحوسته وكراهيته ؛بفضلك ولطفك يادافع الشرور ؛ يامالك يوم النشور برحمتك ياارحم الرحمين 

:: وروي انه من قرء هذا الدهاءفي آخر أربعاء من صفر لم يمت في تللك السنه ؛ وناجى عزرائيل ربه فقال يارب ان فلانا انقضى اجله وعمره ولم تامرني بقبض روحه فقال جلاله : قلت حقا ؛ ولكن اطلت عمره بسبب قرائته هذا الدعاء الى شهر صفر المقبل وحفظته من جميع الافات والبليات:
وهو هذا الدعاء الشريف " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ياذا العرش العظيم والعطاء الكريم عليك اعتمادي ياللّه ياللّه ياللّه الصمد الرحمن الرحيم ؛ يافرد ياوتر ياحي ياقيوم؛ امنع عني شر كل ظالم وجبار ياقدوس يارحمن يارحيم " 

:: ومن قرء من السور القرآنيه التاليه (سبع مرات) لسعة الرزق واغتنى قبل اكمال السنه ان شاء الله : 
" الشرح " و" التين" و" النصر " و" التوحيد" 

يستحب الاتيان بالصلاة التاليه:
:: ركعتين تقرء في الاولى بعد الحمد قل اللهم مالك الملك الى قوله تعالى " بغير حساب ( 26 ؛ 27 آل عمرن ) 
وفي الركعة الثانيه :بعد الحمد قل انما انا بشر مثلكم الى اخر الايه (110 سورة الكهف ) فإذا سلمت فقل :
اللهم اصرف عني بليته وشؤمه زترزقني رحمته وبركته وجنبني مما اخاف من نحوساته وكرباته يادافع النشور يامالك يوم النشور برحمتك ياارحم الرحمين "

:: صلاة اخرى وهي اربع ركعات بسلام واحد تقراء بعد الحمد الكوثر 17 مره ؛ والتوحيد 5 مرات والمعوذتين مره مره فإذا سلمت ادعو بهذا الدعاء وهو : 
:: " اللهم ياشديد القوى ياشديد المحال ياعزيز ذلت لعزتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر جميع خلقك يامحسن يامجمل يامتفضل يامتكرم ياكافي ياوافي ياحفيظ ؛ يامن بيده مقادير كل شيئ ؛ اليك الجاء وبك الود وعليك اتوكل فاحرسني بحراس حفظك وحل بيني وبين من نواأني ادرأ بك في نحره وأعوذ بك من شره فاكفني يارب بلا اله الا انت برحمتك يارحم الرحمين وصل اللهم على محمد وآله الطاهرين" 


المصدر " مرقاة الجنان (ص: 66 "67 ) للعلامة السيد حسن لواساني 


*

----------


## نصرالله



----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## نصرالله

*أعمال آخر أربعاء من شهر صفر الخير** ...*

روي أنه في كل سنة تنزل 320 ألف بلية كلها في يوم الأربعاء من آخر شهرصفر ولدفع نحوسة هذا اليوم تقوم بالأعمال التالية :


1- الصدقة والإحسانحيث يستحب أن توضع سبع قطع نقدية تحت رأس كل فرد ليلة الأربعاء.

2- الاستعاذةبالأدعية وقراءتها وهي هذه الأدعية :

"اللهم اصرف عنا شر هذا اليوم ،واعصمنا من شؤومته ، واجعله اللهم علينا بركة ، واجنبنا عما نخافه من نحوستهوكراهيته ، بفضلك ولطفك يا دافع الشرور ، ويا مالك يوم النشور ، برحمتك يا أرحمالراحمين ."

وروي أنه من قرأ هذا الدعاء في آخر أربعاء من شهر صفر لم يمتفي تلك السنة ، وناجى عزرائيل ربه فقال يا رب إن فلانا انقضى أجله وعمره ولم تأمرنيبقبض روحه ، فقال جل جلاله : " قلت حقا ، ولكن أطلت في عمره بسبب قراءته هذا الدعاءإلى شهر صفر المقبل وحفظته من جميع الآفات والبليات. " 

وهو هذا الدعاء : "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم يا ذا العرش العظيم والعطاء الكريم عليك اعتمادي ياالله يا الله يا الله الصمد الرحمن الرحيم، يا فرد يا وتر يا حي يا قيوم ، امنع عنيكل بلاء وبلية وفرقة وهامة ، وامنع عني شر كل ظالم وجبار يا قدوس يا رحمن يارحيم."

ومن قرأ كل واحدة من السور القرآنية التالية ( سبع مرات ) ، لسعةالرزق ، اغتنى قبل إكمال السنة إن شاء الله تعالى وهي : " الشرح " و " التين " و "النصر " ، " التوحيد "

3- يستحب الإتيان بالصلاة التالية : 

ركعتينتقرأ
في الركعة الأولى بعد الحمد " قل اللهم مالك الملك ... " - إلى قوله تعلى – " ... بغير حساب " ( 26 ، 27 من آل عمران(
وفي الثانية بعد الحمد " قل إنماأنا بشر مثلكم .. " – إلى آخر الآية ( 110 من الكهف(
فإذا سلمت فقل : 
"اللهم اصرف عني بليته وشؤمه وارزقني رحمته وبركته وجنبني مما أخاف من نحوساتهوكرباته بفضلك يا دافع الشرور يا مالك يوم النشور برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ."

صلاة أخرى ، وهي أربع ركعات بسلام واحد تقرأ في كل ركعة بعد الحمدالكوثر 17 مرة ، والتوحيد 5 مرات والمعوذتين مرة مرة ، فإذا سلمت ادعو بهذا الدعاء

"اللهم يا شديد القوى يا شديد المحال يا عزيز ذلت لعزتك جميع خلقكفاكفني شر جميع خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا مفضل يا منعم يا متكرم يا كافي يا وافي ياحافظ يا حفيظ ، يا من بيده مقادير كل شيء ، إليك ألجأ وبك الود وعليك أتوكل فاحرسنيبحراس حفظك وحل بيني وبين من ناواني أدرأ بك في نحره وأعوذ بك من شره فاكفني يا رببلا إله إلا أنت برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصل على سيدي محمد وعلى آله الطاهرينوعجّل فرجهم يا كريم ."


المصدر : مرقاة الجنان ( ص 66/67 ) للعلامةالسيد لواساني


وفقنا الله لمرضاته ...


نسألكم الدعاء ..


مأجورين ...

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الله يكفي الشر عن عباده* 


*جزاك الله الف خير وربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## حساسه بزياده

شهر صفـر
إعلم أن هذا الشهر معروف بالنحوسة ولا شي أجدى لرفع النحوسة من الصدقة والادعية الاستعاذات المأثورة .
من أراد أن يصان مما ينزل في هذا الشهر من البَلاءِ فليقل كل يوم عشر مرّات كما روى المحدث الفيض وغيره:
[ ياشَدِيدُ القُوى وَياشَدِيدَ المِحالِ ياعَزِيزُ ياعَزِيزُ ياعَزِيزُ ذَلَّتْ بِعَظَمَتِكَ جَمِيعُ خَلْقِكَ، فَاكْفِنِي شَرَّ خَلْقِكَ يامُحْسِنُ يامُجْمِلُ يامُنْعِمُ يامُفَضِّلُ يالا إلهَ إِلاّ أَنْتَ، سُبْحانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنْ الظَّالِمِينَ فَاسْتَجَبْنا لَهُ وَنَجَيْناهُ مِنَ الغَمِّ وَكَذلِكَ نُنْجِي المُؤْمِنِينَ وَصَلّى الله عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ الطَيِّبِينَ الطَّاهِرينَ ]

----------


## حساسه بزياده

1يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
2يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
3يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
4يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
5يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
6يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
7يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
8يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
9يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
10يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

الله يعطيكم العافيه وانشاءالله في ميزان حسنتكم

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

1يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
2يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
3يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
4يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
5يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
6يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
7يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
8يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
9يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين 
10يا شديد القوى ويا شديد المحال يا عزيز يا عزيز يا عزيز ذلت بعظمتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر خلقك يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل يا لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجينا من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الأكرمين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*" اللهم ياشديد القوى ياشديد المحال ياعزيز ذلت لعزتك جميع خلقك فاكفني شر جميع خلقك يامحسن يامجمل يامتفضل يامتكرم ياكافي ياوافي ياحفيظ ؛ يامن بيده مقادير كل شيئ ؛ اليك الجاء وبك الود وعليك اتوكل فاحرسني بحراس حفظك وحل بيني وبين من نواأني ادرأ بك في نحره وأعوذ بك من شره فاكفني يارب بلا اله الا انت برحمتك يارحم الرحمين وصل اللهم على محمد وآله الطاهرين"*

----------

